
Government may require cars be able to talk to each other - cag_ii
https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/govt-to-require-cars-be-able-to-talk-to-each-other/2016/12/13/d4e608d8-c14b-11e6-92e8-c07f4f671da4_story.html
======
jakeogh
I'm with
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6982537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6982537)

